# need opinions



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

have a 94 accord 2 door. im very happy with the components i installed and want a killer bass set up. now my question. whats the biggest sub i can fit in the car? really wanna put a Dayton classic 18 and slot port it. or a beefy 15. i have the know how on enclosures. amps and everything else is already in place.


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

btw i measured the opening .. 38 long , 13 tall amd whatever deep


----------



## totalmayhem (Apr 14, 2011)

Bigger isnt always better. Ive seen some ridiculously loud setups with smaller drivers. Efficency is more important than anything. With that said, what type of power are you trying to run? That will help with subwoofer choice.


----------



## tm4n6910 (Jun 26, 2012)

can do anywhere between 500 and 1000 watts rms. had 2 really good 10s .. just not enough lol. but is it ever ?


----------

